# Total Novice



## billy1000 (Feb 12, 2007)

I will soon (within two weeks) be buying a second hand motorhome. What I need to know is this. 
1, Where is the best place to get insurance?
2, Has anyone had any use of a teleco automatic satellite dish and if so would you recomend them?
3, Motorhome I hope to get is a swift contiki 650T. Has anyone any views on these and thoughts of what could go wrong with them?
Thanks guys and girls.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Feb 12, 2007)

*insurance*

Best to shop around,you tend to get quite a difference  in price due to your personal details.Really depende on age ,several people told me to beware of early ones had problems with leaks.You bound to find some one on here ,who can give you some good advice.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Billy
Go on the motorhome website list and do a search there is all the info you will need there also try posting on other sites as the motorhome community are a very friendly lot and have all the knowledge.
Rob


----------



## virgil (Feb 12, 2007)

*Looker...*

I think the Swift Kontiki is one of the best looking MHs out there! We looked at a couple before purchasing our Apollo, the only reason we never purchased a Swift was because we preferred the layout in the Apollo.


----------



## Nosha (Feb 12, 2007)

*Insurance*

Welcome! There are loads of threads regarding insurance on here, we had good service from Lifesure of St.Neots 0870 366 1235 or info@lifesure.co.uk as a starting place, if you buy MMM there are pages of them and quite a few have free phone 0800 numbers of cheap/local rate calls so a lunch hour with a phone and a magazine gives you a very good starting point, some do well with Adrian Flux over Norwich way, they were good for me many years ago when I was struggling to get a kit car insured - let us know how you get on!


----------



## billy1000 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Insurance*

Thanks for all the help so far. Nosha, I will certainly give lifesure a ring as i'm not too far from them. Will let you know how I get on. I am hoping to go fulltiming in mine and a lot of them that i've looked at so far would only do insurance for people with a fixed address or house owners.


----------



## Twosheds (Feb 12, 2007)

We use Safegaurd Insurance who also include UK & European breakdown  cover in their price. I find them very helpful and have used them for 10 years, best to shop around though. http://motor.swinton.co.uk/motorhome


----------



## billy1000 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks twosheds. Will have a look at it.


----------



## swingsandroundabouts (Feb 12, 2007)

We use Safeguard also and got an extra discount through being members of our Owners club.( Herald ) We have been with Safeguard for years and just renewed our policy, £453 fully comp with UK/ European breakdown for a 1995 Herald Templar.This includes £20 for legal protection and another fee for protected no claims.


----------



## roifromnwales (Feb 12, 2007)

if you are living in a rural location, it is worth giving the NFU a chance.
i did and I reckon so far it has saved me at least some 6 hundred quid over the last 6 years


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 5, 2007)

roifromnwales said:
			
		

> if you are living in a rural location, it is worth giving the NFU a chance.
> i did and I reckon so far it has saved me at least some 6 hundred quid over the last 6 years



Tried NFU as you suggested and got a brilliant quote, not for the Kontiki but for a big American job. Thanks mate.


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 5, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Hi Billy, You must have a good look around everywhere. We toured all over looking for ours. The Kontiki is quite a popular m/h with good reports, however my preference although a little biased is Hymer as German quality. We went that route as we wanted a shower that can actually get wet without fear of water ingress. Up to now we have had no problems & have used the shower daily.
> Regarding insurance, it depends on ur age. We are with Saga and it cost less than our car, It cost us £241 with legal protection.
> Many insurers will give U the same no claim discount on the M/H as u have on ur car (running the 2 vehicles)
> Anyway, have a good look around, check all documentation & do a HPI check b4 handing over any money.
> ...



I have decided on an American m/h mainly for the following reason. With a Kontiki it only has a 2.5 engine and trying to tow a car that weighs 1.8tonnes plus the trailer it would mean I would be struggling up hills so I decided on a bigger engine job (6200cc diesel) to save all of that.


----------



## cipro (Mar 5, 2007)

*insurence*

Hi billy I also use safeguard. Unlike some companys you get unlimited miles


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 5, 2007)

cipro said:
			
		

> Hi billy I also use safeguard. Unlike some companys you get unlimited miles



Is Safeguard part of the Swinton group? If it is they are the one's that quoted me £800.


----------



## monkeynut (Mar 5, 2007)

I  would  give Adrian Flux  a  call  too ,and see  what quote  they  come  up  with


----------



## cipro (Mar 5, 2007)

*swinton group*



			
				billy1000 said:
			
		

> Is Safeguard part of the Swinton group? If it is they are the one's that quoted me £800.



Safeguard say they are a division of the swinton group so possably means the same as PART as you said.

 £330 I have just paid for £35000 cover on a cipro ci mh.

mh insurence is vastly different up and down the country as we all now rurel cover which i have coming from Shropshire is probably cheaper than city cover.However keep getting quotes for the best deal.PS cheap is,nt always 
the best


----------



## guest (Mar 5, 2007)

cipro said:
			
		

> Safeguard say they are a division of the swinton group so possably means the same as PART as you said.
> 
> £330 I have just paid for £35000 cover on a cipro ci mh.
> 
> ...


bit off subject here but where abouts in shrops are you if you dont mind me asking,im from gobowen near oswestry


----------



## rupert (Mar 6, 2007)

*Running Costs*



			
				billy1000 said:
			
		

> I have decided on an American m/h mainly for the following reason. With a Kontiki it only has a 2.5 engine and trying to tow a car that weighs 1.8tonnes plus the trailer it would mean I would be struggling up hills so I decided on a bigger engine job (6200cc diesel) to save all of that.


Hi Billy,
I do not want to or have any intentions of piddling on your parade but have you considered the huge running costs associated with this type of vehicle. 
Low MPG and expensive tyres & expensive & difficult to source spare parts.  Lastly but not least, any future road pricing or road tax implications. 
As I said, I do not intend to put a damper on your intentions, just hope you are aware of all the implications. 
I realize that you are an ex HGV driver, therefore I trust that you are making an informed decision. Best of luck.


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 6, 2007)

rupert said:
			
		

> Hi Billy,
> I do not want to or have any intentions of piddling on your parade but have you considered the huge running costs associated with this type of vehicle.
> Low MPG and expensive tyres & expensive & difficult to source spare parts.  Lastly but not least, any future road pricing or road tax implications.
> As I said, I do not intend to put a damper on your intentions, just hope you are aware of all the implications.
> I realize that you are an ex HGV driver, therefore I trust that you are making an informed decision. Best of luck.



I took all things into consideration and costs and the law were ate the top of my list. The cost of buying, running and maintaining and the legality of towing weights. If I were to tow a Ford Focus on an Ivor Williams twin wheel trailer it would weigh almost two tonnes. This would be too much weight for a Kontiki to tow. Appreciate your concern mate, I really do, but felt this was the only option. Besides it's a nice moter inside and out.


----------



## rupert (Mar 6, 2007)

*Ok*



			
				billy1000 said:
			
		

> I took all things into consideration and costs and the law were ate the top of my list. The cost of buying, running and maintaining and the legality of towing weights. If I were to tow a Ford Focus on an Ivor Williams twin wheel trailer it would weigh almost two tonnes. This would be too much weight for a Kontiki to tow. Appreciate your concern mate, I really do, but felt this was the only option. Besides it's a nice moter inside and out.


Billy, I can see where U R comong from, and as they say "if the cap fits" 
Best of luck ( I didn't mean that sarcasticly) 
The plus side is, lots of room & comfort, a better (higher) view.


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 6, 2007)

rupert said:
			
		

> Billy, I can see where U R comong from, and as they say "if the cap fits"
> Best of luck ( I didn't mean that sarcasticly)
> The plus side is, lots of room & comfort, a better (higher) view.



Thanks for that mate. One thing to remember with having a big m/h is that over a certain length and weight you need a different licence. I'm ok as I have a class 1 C+E which is an articulated licence. In other words i'm covered for any length or weight of vehicle.


----------



## rupert (Mar 6, 2007)

*Me too*



			
				billy1000 said:
			
		

> Thanks for that mate. One thing to remember with having a big m/h is that over a certain length and weight you need a different licence. I'm ok as I have a class 1 C+E which is an articulated licence. In other words i'm covered for any length or weight of vehicle.


Me too, that was why I knew where U were coming from!
The trouble is (a medical every year after age 65


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 6, 2007)

rupert said:
			
		

> Me too, that was why I knew where U were coming from!
> The trouble is (a medical every year after age 65



One every five years after 45 then as you say one every year after 65 and we have to pay for that ourselves. Some firms contribute half.


----------



## guest (Mar 6, 2007)

billy1000 said:
			
		

> One every five years after 45 then as you say one every year after 65 and we have to pay for that ourselves. Some firms contribute half.


you can find cheaper firms these days though,we can get a medical done for around £30,some people rip you off on the fee  ......avoid like the plague...


----------



## guest (Mar 6, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> My Doctor charges around £90


OMG thats sooooooo expensive,the cheaper medicals started in shrews dr hill,he started doing it for £28 & oswestry (some places) started to follow suit cause everyone was going to shrews for it,suppose were quite lucky then


----------



## guest (Mar 6, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> My Doctor charges around £90
> Edit:- I shouldn't have mentioned Doctors as I was trying to keep my mind off the nasty tests that I will be having later today!



oh its today *****,well good luck,hope alls ok....
we had some bad news last night...the doctor phoned me about my hubby you see he had a stroke a few weeks ago & lost some sight in his left eye when he went to the optician they told him he'd had a minor stroke,so he was sent to docs then referred for a ct scan for monday the 12th march,but as he has lost his balance a bit yesterday & his left arm is aching so we have to go for the ct scan at 2.45pm today i am off work now as i'm looking after him,iv been so worried at least this forum gives me something to take my mind off it


----------



## guest (Mar 6, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> I know exactly where U R coming from!
> Please give Hubby my best regards & I wish everything go's well.
> Tell him to take it easy & try not to worry too much. (I know easier said than done)


less stress is best,iv been trying to get him on this forum........he will soon im sure just too much going on at the moment,he needs to relax as his work is very stressfull (in a cold store transport office) anyway im gonna walk the doggit in a min,later graham and take care yourself good luck for today x x


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 6, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> less stress is best,iv been trying to get him on this forum........he will soon im sure just too much going on at the moment,he needs to relax as his work is very stressfull (in a cold store transport office) anyway im gonna walk the doggit in a min,later graham and take care yourself good luck for today x x



Samm, I had what they call a TIA a few years ago which is basically a mini stroke or a warning and hey told me to take one junior aspirin each day to let the blood flow easier by thinning it.


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 6, 2007)

*****, recon the price you said is about normal nowadays. Last one I had which was 5 years ago was £73 and as i'm due one in August of this year I recon to pay about the £90 mark. Can't even claim it back on tax either.


----------



## guest (Mar 6, 2007)

billy1000 said:
			
		

> Samm, I had what they call a TIA a few years ago which is basically a mini stroke or a warning and hey told me to take one junior aspirin each day to let the blood flow easier by thinning it.


yes i believe its called a tia,hows life been since that?? hubby started taking asprin and cholestrol reducing tabs,worried about today though,i hope he will be ok,he's older than me he's 54 i'm 32 so you can understand my concern


----------



## guest (Mar 6, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Sam, just a light hearted comment. U say u r going to "walk the doggit"
> Is that a new dance or are u going dogging?


ha ha ha you never cease to make me smile graham   but its a reference to walking the dog......THATS IT....HONEST.....


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 6, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Billy, I thought that U could claim back if a genuine working expense!
> Is it that U cannot claim as not part of ur work or retired?



No, apparently you can claim if you are self employed but not on the books. Tried it last time and got knocked back. Same as self employed can claim for fuel and other costs for running between jobs, IE going to your depot and then being asked to use your own vehicle to go to another one, on the books you can't. Bit one sided like that the tax laws.


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 6, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> yes i believe its called a tia,hows life been since that?? hubby started taking asprin and cholestrol reducing tabs,worried about today though,i hope he will be ok,he's older than me he's 54 i'm 32 so you can understand my concern



I have been ok since then Samm, not as fit as I used to be but ok generally. I am the same age as your hubby, 55 in August so can understand probably more than most how he feels. I also suffer from Emphysema and a heart condition where the blood is pumped slowly round my body rather than at the correct rate. If I was a horse I recon they would shoot me ha ha. All he can do is take things a little slowly and keep taking those junior aspirins.


----------



## rupert (Mar 6, 2007)

*Medical*

Billy, how do U go on with the HGV medical


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 6, 2007)

rupert said:
			
		

> Billy, how do U go on with the HGV medical



Ok mate apparently. I reported it to DVLA and got a reply back from them that said my condition was not a hazard to other users. The Emphysema just makes you short of breath and with the blood pumping round my body too slow it can cause a dizzy spell occasionally but with warning so that did not affect it either. I also have arthritis of the spine and again this does not affect my driving. Uncomfortable at times but not dangerous.


----------



## guest (Mar 6, 2007)

billy1000 said:
			
		

> I have been ok since then Samm, not as fit as I used to be but ok generally. I am the same age as your hubby, 55 in August so can understand probably more than most how he feels. I also suffer from Emphysema and a heart condition where the blood is pumped slowly round my body rather than at the correct rate. If I was a horse I recon they would shoot me ha ha. All he can do is take things a little slowly and keep taking those junior aspirins.


thanks for advise i really appreciate it,just got back from hospital,ct scan showed nothing conclusive so they gonna do a mri prob end of this wk or next wk,good news i suppose??


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 6, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> thanks for advise i really appreciate it,just got back from hospital,ct scan showed nothing conclusive so they gonna do a mri prob end of this wk or next wk,good news i suppose??



Can guarantee you an MRI scan will pick up ANY problems he may have and will set your mind at rest on a lot of other things. I was getting terrific pains in my back and as a heavy smoker at that time obviously thought the worst especially as my Father had died of lung cancer. You can't imagine the relief I felt when they said I had arthritis of the spine after my MRI .


----------



## guest (Mar 6, 2007)

billy1000 said:
			
		

> Can guarantee you an MRI scan will pick up ANY problems he may have and will set your mind at rest on a lot of other things. I was getting terrific pains in my back and as a heavy smoker at that time obviously thought the worst especially as my Father had died of lung cancer. You can't imagine the relief I felt when they said I had arthritis of the spine after my MRI .


yes i can imagine billy,in a way it was good news...my hubby's mum died from a stroke,so its very scary....im sure he will be ok,i just need to de-stress him..


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 6, 2007)

Plenty of time away in the van Samm. Don't know if he likes sea fishing but to me getting on a boat and out of site of land is one of the most relaxing times I have ever had. Really helps you to chill.


----------



## rupert (Mar 6, 2007)

*Coming up*



			
				billy1000 said:
			
		

> Ok mate apparently. I reported it to DVLA and got a reply back from them that said my condition was not a hazard to other users. The Emphysema just makes you short of breath and with the blood pumping round my body too slow it can cause a dizzy spell occasionally but with warning so that did not affect it either. I also have arthritis of the spine and again this does not affect my driving. Uncomfortable at times but not dangerous.


Billy, thanks for that, I was wondering as I may be coming into those type of problems


----------



## rupert (Mar 6, 2007)

*Sam*

Sam, A little inconclusive but definitely NOT bad news, so keep Ur chin up. good luck with future tests


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 6, 2007)

rupert said:
			
		

> Billy, thanks for that, I was wondering as I may be coming into those type of problems



Hope not mate. It is horrible being out of breath all the time especially when I se my 13-year old twins and can't even kick a ball about with them for more than five minutes.


----------



## rupert (Mar 6, 2007)

*There*



			
				billy1000 said:
			
		

> Hope not mate. It is horrible being out of breath all the time especially when I se my 13-year old twins and can't even kick a ball about with them for more than five minutes.


Billy, on that score, I am there already. Asthma went out of control a few weeks ago. Changed to a turbo inhaler & everything great on that front now.


----------



## guest (Mar 6, 2007)

rupert said:
			
		

> Sam, A little inconclusive but definitely NOT bad news, so keep Ur chin up. good luck with future tests


thanks rupert i feel like i just had a big bear hug from you


----------



## guest (Mar 6, 2007)

billy1000 said:
			
		

> Plenty of time away in the van Samm. Don't know if he likes sea fishing but to me getting on a boat and out of site of land is one of the most relaxing times I have ever had. Really helps you to chill.


i agree with that billy,i will try to help him relax,cheers x


----------



## rupert (Mar 6, 2007)

*U did*



			
				sammclouis said:
			
		

> thanks rupert i feel like i just had a big bear hug from you


You did & U can have another if U like!


----------



## guest (Mar 6, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Sam, ditto what Rupert & think lucky & U will be lucky


thanks graham..........i will think lucky mate cheers... 
how are you today after the tests..


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 6, 2007)

rupert said:
			
		

> Billy, on that score, I am there already. Asthma went out of control a few weeks ago. Changed to a turbo inhaler & everything great on that front now.



So far I use subutomol, seretide and spiriva inhalors, the last two are steroid types. The inside of my bathroom cabinet in the m/h looks like a chemists counter. Keeps me going though. That's why I intend to enjoy life as much as I can.


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 6, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> i agree with that billy,i will try to help him relax,cheers x



Just keep cheering him up like you do us with the pics Samm. That's not meant in a nasty way either. It's good to laugh.


----------



## rupert (Mar 6, 2007)

*One foot in the grave*



			
				billy1000 said:
			
		

> So far I use subutomol, seretide and spiriva inhalors, the last two are steroid types. The inside of my bathroom cabinet in the m/h looks like a chemists counter. Keeps me going though. That's why I intend to enjoy life as much as I can.


WE sound like a right bunch of old timmers!


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 6, 2007)

I am. An old timer that is.


----------



## guest (Mar 6, 2007)

billy1000 said:
			
		

> Just keep cheering him up like you do us with the pics Samm. That's not meant in a nasty way either. It's good to laugh.


yes i know what you mean,being on here does cheer you up,i like the banter


----------



## guest (Mar 6, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Thanks Sam, I got the all clear  so I can now relax.  Thanks again & regards to Hubby


oh great i'm really chuffed for you graham,well done   hubby says thanks


----------



## guest (Mar 6, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Sam,  Kath & I will probably see U & Hubby sometime at Corwen or Carrog


yes i hope so,we could share a bottle of that red were always banging on about....


----------



## virgil (Mar 6, 2007)

I use a teat on the bottle!


----------



## guest (Mar 6, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> but we will need more than a bottle


*REALLY HA HA  *


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 6, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Tastes a little rubbery



I had a chinese meal the other week and said to the waiter this duck is rubbery. He said fank you verry much.


----------



## guest (Mar 6, 2007)

billy1000 said:
			
		

> I had a chinese meal the other week and said to the waiter this duck is rubbery. He said fank you verry much.


strange in it billy,mine asked me if i wanted a sore finger??


----------



## guest (Mar 6, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> I use a teat on the bottle!


why doesnt that surprise me,i bet its not to limit the wine either ha ha ha


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 6, 2007)

I like a bottle but prefer the teat.


----------

